# Northwestern Illinois ( Whiteside Co. )



## papa smurf (Mar 26, 2013)

They are up. Give it a while longer though. Do not risk STOMPING all over them. They are small.


----------



## 25lieb (May 3, 2013)

Have a confirmed find in the Freeport area via Facebook.


----------



## papa smurf (Mar 26, 2013)

I have pics on my phone for those who do not believe. Email me and I can show pics. GET OUT AND LOOK.


----------



## cvfpd (Apr 29, 2013)

found a handful of small greys, no bigger than my thumb yesterday in southern rock island county


----------



## papa smurf (Mar 26, 2013)

Found a good dozen yesterday bout twice thumb sized greys. Give it till next weekend and they will for sure be out and bigger.


----------



## jmesctt (May 3, 2014)

Found 6 pounds in the last week and a half been out 4 times since the 20th. First time out found 1 pound.


----------



## jmesctt (May 3, 2014)

Papa smurf where you from? We are in Sterling some of ours are palm size.


----------



## papa smurf (Mar 26, 2013)

Rockfalls. Illinois.

That much already ??


----------



## supra8795 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm in Dixon and yes they are up.


----------



## papa smurf (Mar 26, 2013)

Supra,
Hows your findings? Finding large quantities? Large sizes? Mine have been mixed. Majority of gumball sized to double thumb sized. Depending on location and sunlight.

Plan to look again as time allows and go to different areas. We have plenty of time yet. It's only just started and it looks to be a good one.


----------



## papa smurf (Mar 26, 2013)

I went out today and found 52 total in about 3 hrs time. Enough to fill 5 small snack sized bags once cut and cleaned.


----------



## jmesctt (May 3, 2014)

Yes we have 5 pounds for sale all weighed up.


----------



## papa smurf (Mar 26, 2013)

Hows everything looking everyone??


----------



## supra8795 (Apr 22, 2013)

Found around 70 yesterday, for some reason they are all gone now haha. I went out for a little bit earlier and found a few small greys so I decided to let them grow and come back later this week. Should be pretty damn good next weekend.


----------



## 25lieb (May 3, 2013)

Found one the size of my pinky finger today. That's all.


----------



## 25lieb (May 3, 2013)

Sorry, by Pearl City


----------

